# what kind of drill bits?



## sparky87 (Dec 29, 2010)

What kind of drill bits do you use? What are the best drill bits to get through 2x4s? Spade, frostner.......?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I use spade most of the time and just check for nails, because 1 nail hit destroys them... I cant find a GOOD ship auger that can handle nails.

~Matt


----------



## sparky87 (Dec 29, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I use spade most of the time and just check for nails, because 1 nail hit destroys them... I cant find a GOOD ship auger that can handle nails.
> 
> ~Matt


Have you ever used a frostner before I saw a plumber use one and it went in like butter


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparky87 said:


> Have you ever used a frostner before I saw a plumber use one and it went in like butter


A forstner bit? or was it a self feed bit? I doubt a plumber was using a forstner bit.

~Matt


----------



## sparky87 (Dec 29, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> A forstner bit? or was it a self feed bit? I doubt a plumber was using a forstner bit.
> 
> ~Matt


He told me it was a Forster bit but I never saw it. What brand do you use?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Forstner bits are generally a woodworking bit. They usually won't take much more than hard wood. Nails are a death sentence for them. And they're generally used in drill presses where the machine provides the pressure required to make them engage the stock. There's no self-feed function to them... the center pin only provides a method to place the bit with precision.










​Self-feed bits, OTOH, have a self-feed screw-tip that literally pulls the entire bit into the stock. It cuts much rougher, which means it's designed for fast work.










Although they look the same (and that's why he said it was a forstner), they're designed for different uses. I have a set of Milwaukees I've used for years.​


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

I use both self feed bits or augers. For augers I like the Greenlee Nail Eaters, they seem to get the job done.


----------



## alpha3236 (May 30, 2010)

Ideal Nail Biters. Have sharpen them every so often but I have some that are 6 years old and have hit a lot of nails. still in good shape.


----------



## sparky87 (Dec 29, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Forstner bits are generally a woodworking bit. They usually won't take much more than hard wood. Nails are a death sentence for them. And they're generally used in drill presses where the machine provides the pressure required to make them engage the stock. There's no self-feed function to them... the center pin only provides a method to place the bit with precision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much do those self feed go for


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

sparky87 said:


> How much do those self feed go for


 

I have 4 and use them often ranging in price from between 30 and 50 bucks. I like the milwaukee ones because they come with an extra feed in bit, and an extra blade, so it's like getting 2 for the price of one.


http://www.bing.com/shopping/48-25-..."o"+docid="8188CC7E1162462AE517"]&wf=Commerce


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

More often than not i'm using spade bits if I am not using a corded drill, IMO the bosch ones are the best ones I have used.


----------



## cbjuray (Oct 12, 2008)

Havn't found anything better than Bosch ship augers and Greenlee Naileaters.
They are expensive but you generally get what you pay for.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Depends on how many holes.

For lots of big holes. an auger bit powered by an angle drill.

For a few holes, a paddle bit powered by a cordless drill.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've never really used anything other than the NailEater (and the many similar) ship auger bits. Matter of fact, until recently, I didn't know electricians drilled lumber with anything other than a ship auger bit.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

I used to have a set of of spade bits. Was handy if you needed a specific size. But they got stolen.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Greenlee nail eaters in 5/8 and 3/4. Anything bigger and we go to spades as it is 90% cordless drills these days.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I've never really used anything other than the NailEater (and the many similar) ship auger bits. Matter of fact, until recently, I didn't know electricians drilled lumber with anything other than a ship auger bit.


 

If I'm runnning 4/0 4/0 2/0 4 accross framing, The selfeed is by far faster than a hole saw:thumbsup:

Smaller than 1" hole, I use ship auger bits


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

They have a "quick release" for both types, (ship auger, and self feeders", you chuck it up with your "Jacob" chuck on your SUPER HOLE HAWG , and the just pull back the outside like a quick change driver, but larger. 
I like having: a short 6", 7/8" OD, and maybe 1/2" short. Long (18"?) 7/8" and 1/2". In the cases they come in, in my hole hawg box. Also, a short 1 1/4" for sub feeds and such. 
Ideal and some other guys make real SHORT ship augers too, they are kind of cute. Good for tight stud bays. 
I date the cases, and replace when they get dull, but keep 1 of each dull, for drills I know will be nasty, or nail filled. (or pull back when you hit nail, get duller one, and just chew the crap out of the nail.) 
I always used original hole hawg, but LOVE the super hole hawg. I
Have only used milwaulkee.... But I love it.


----------



## CNC (Dec 20, 2008)

I keep the bits in the cases they come in (the 5 mentioned), they stay sharper then letting them bounce around. then put them in the super hole hawgs blow molded red box it has. 
It's a pretty nice setup to just grab and go.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

CNC said:


> They have a "quick release" for both types, (ship auger, and self feeders", you chuck it up with your "Jacob" chuck on your SUPER HOLE HAWG , and the just pull back the outside like a quick change driver, but larger.
> I like having: a short 6", 7/8" OD, and maybe 1/2" short. Long (18"?) 7/8" and 1/2". In the cases they come in, in my hole hawg box. Also, a short 1 1/4" for sub feeds and such.
> Ideal and some other guys make real SHORT ship augers too, they are kind of cute. Good for tight stud bays.
> I date the cases, and replace when they get dull, but keep 1 of each dull, for drills I know will be nasty, or nail filled. (or pull back when you hit nail, get duller one, and just chew the crap out of the nail.)
> ...


 That super Hole Hawg looks pretty good so i am going to have to breakdown and buy one


----------



## kevmanTA (Jul 20, 2010)

Spade bits and a Greenlee nail eater.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> That super Hole Hawg looks pretty good so i am going to have to breakdown and buy one


They are awesome, but *heavy*.


----------



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> They are awesome, but *heavy*.


 They might be heavier than a hole hawg but they seem easier to handle to me.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd rather lug around a heavy drill that gets the hole in a 2x4 drilled NOW than some lightweight that takes two presidential terms to git 'er done.

*Bam, done* sure beats RrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrRRRrrrrRRRRrrrrrrrrRRRR....... RRRrrrRRRRrrRRrrrrrrrrrrrRRrr.......... RRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr......................


----------



## StarLo (Jan 12, 2011)

I am surprised to see that so many people use spade/paddle bits. I find them to be more work to push through the wood and also dull relatively quickly. I always use an auger bit with a self feeding tip, $9 or so for an 3/4" Irwin lasts for a long time and pulls through anything quickly whether you are using a cordless drill or hole hawg.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

StarLo said:


> I am surprised to see that so many people use spade/paddle bits. I find them to be more work to push through the wood and also dull relatively quickly. I always use an auger bit with a self feeding tip, $9 or so for an 3/4" Irwin lasts for a long time and pulls through anything quickly whether you are using a cordless drill or hole hawg.




Take that irwin bit and throw it in the garbage. Buy the greenlee nail eater. You will never use an irwin again. I did 2 houses built in the 1890's. The greenlee was the only bit that would go thru that wood. I tried every brand I could find too.


----------



## StarLo (Jan 12, 2011)

jwjrw said:


> Take that irwin bit and throw it in the garbage. Buy the greenlee nail eater. You will never use an irwin again. I did 2 houses built in the 1890's. The greenlee was the only bit that would go thru that wood. I tried every brand I could find too.


All the Irwins that I bought are still going strong. I know that the "Naileater" is the premiere auger bit, but I just don't see them for sale anywhere.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

StarLo said:


> All the Irwins that I bought are still going strong. I know that the "Naileater" is the premiere auger bit, but I just don't see them for sale anywhere.



Order one online......:thumbsup:


You won't regret it.


----------



## BurtiElectric (Jan 11, 2011)

Lenox makes good ship auger bits 1" and under


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BurtiElectric said:


> Lenox makes good ship auger bits 1" and under



I've been using the same Lenox 7/8" 18" ship auger since 2003 or 2004.


----------

